# can fish with ick die from it?



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i lost a P yesterday. the only thing visibly wrong with him was ick. can they die from it?

if he didn't die from ick then i have to figure out when he did die from, anyhelp is appreaciated


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

i think they can die from ick. i've had cichlids die from it


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Yes they can die from ick. I also had a trimac and red devil die from ick. This was when I first got into fish and didnt treat them.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ya they can die from it how long did yours have it u know?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yes they can if not treated properly..


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i have no idea. i noticed it last friday when i got them. its been all weekend. they look a little happier, still skittish, uncomfortable in a 25 but doing well and looking better.

how long should i leave them in the tank with the ick away.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Yes, fish can die from ick but it's usually due to a secondary bacterial infection besides the physical damage to the body and gills that the parasites leave behind.


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

DonH said:


> Yes, fish can die from ick but it's usually due to a secondary bacterial infection besides the physical damage to the body and gills that the parasites leave behind.


 thank you. that's why i put the *i think* in my post


----------

